# aftermarket catalytic converters?



## imaudi6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well I currently have cat efficiency code and I've been hearing a rattle on the driver side of the exhaust. So after stopping at my local Cole muffler and being quoted $800 to fix this problem, I'm looking to an alternate solution. Ecs has converters for $50. So I'm wondering if I'm still going to have the same issue with the cat fault? I've read about the anti fouler solution but was wondering if anyone has had luck with an aftermarket cat not throwing this code? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bd__14 (Jul 21, 2006)

bump
im in the same boat!


----------



## silver96 (Nov 7, 2003)

I tried aft converters and they were throwing cel.The cats that I installed were megaflow highflows.

I didn't install the anti foulers you might have better luck with that.

GL


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

I bought these cat converters http://www.partsgeek.com/catalog/1999/audi/a6_quattro/exhaust/catalytic_converter.html about 5 years ago and they still holding up preety good they are pricey but worth it every penny,

I did replace before just middle portion of the cat and welded in and it didn't work well it was throwing cel codes after that I find out that I need to buy special adapter for oxygen sensor


----------

